# Wunsch: Win7 + Core I7: Besseres HT?



## Pffzzhh! (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Redaktion,

hier mal mein erster Wunsch für einen Artikel.

Läuft Hyperthreading der I7 unter Win7 besser? Oder anders: Fallen die Nachteile weg?

Ihr habt in vergangenen Tests gezeigt, dass es nachweislich Nachteile mit aktiviertem Hyperthreading des Core I7 bei einigen Spielen geben kann.

Ohne näher auf die bereits getroffenen Aussagen dazu einzugehen, hier meine These dazu:

Ein Spiel, welches bspw. genau 2 Kerne ausnutzt wird bei einem Core2Duo oder Core2Quad dieses auch entsprechend tun. Windows weißt dem Prozess einfach die ersten beiden "freien" logischen Prozessoren zu (vereinfachtes Beispiel).
Bisherige Windows-Versionen machen dies auch bei einem Core I7. Nachteil: Sind die beiden freien logischen Prozessoren aber eigentlich ein- und derselbe Kern, ist dieser alleine überfordert, während die anderen Kerne sich langweilen.

Windows 7 weiß, was logische und echte Kerne sind, und verteilt rechenintensive Aufgaben erst einmal auf die echten Kerne, dann auf den Rest.

Soweit zu meiner These. Ich würde mir sehr wünschen, wenn ihr das entsprechend nachweisen könntet, ich habe leider "nur" einen Q6600, somit kann ich das nicht selber.
Mit einem entsprechenden Test hätten dann endlich alle die Gewissheit mit Windows 7 den HT Modus ihrer Top-CPU wieder  aktivieren zu können, weil es nun keine Nachteile, sondern nur noch Vorteile bringen kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## kmf (23. Oktober 2009)

Geil. Ich nehm mir nächstens einen Eimer Wasser und erwarte, dass ich da eigentlich Fleischbrühe drin hab.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (24. Oktober 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Geil. Ich nehm mir nächstens einen Eimer Wasser und erwarte, dass ich da eigentlich Fleischbrühe drin hab.



Was ist los? Verstehe ich nicht. Mein Artikelwunsch ist wirklich ernst gemeint.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Oktober 2009)

war doch in der letzten Ausgabe schon geschrieben das man unter 7 HT / SMT wieder aktivieren kann weil jetzt zwischen echten und virtuellen Kernen unterschieden werden kann

das Problem dabei bis auf GTA 4 nutzt noch kein Spiel mehr als 4 Kerne und selbst da bin ich mir nicht sicher

werde aber GTA 4 mal testen habe aber kein Vista mehr installiert um das zu vergleichen


----------



## Pffzzhh! (24. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> war doch in der letzten Ausgabe schon geschrieben das man unter 7 HT / SMT wieder aktivieren kann weil jetzt zwischen echten und virtuellen Kernen unterschieden werden kann
> 
> das Problem dabei bis auf GTA 4 nutzt noch kein Spiel mehr als 4 Kerne und selbst da bin ich mir nicht sicher
> 
> werde aber GTA 4 mal testen habe aber kein Vista mehr installiert um das zu vergleichen



Richtig, aber soweit ich das gelesen habe, ist eigentlich nur die Aussage getroffen. Konkrete Tests würden mich freuen, so wie der bisher nachteilige Effekt auch bewiesen wurde.
Und Spiele die mindestens 4 Kerne nutzen, wie GTA 4 und Anno 1404 sind ja weniger das Problem wie Spiele, die bspw. nur zwei Kerne nutzen, so wie in meiner These dargestellt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Oktober 2009)

Win7 kann zwischen physischen und virtuellen Kernen differenzieren. Wir werden das testen.

Btw ist gerade GTA4 ein Problem, das wird mit HT unter Vista deutlich langsamer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Crysis nutzt ja nur 2 Kerne, aber alle derzeit kaufbaren 4 Kerner sind doch eh leistungsstark genug für Crysis, wo ist also das Problem?


----------



## Pffzzhh! (25. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Win7 kann zwischen physischen und virtuellen Kernen differenzieren. Wir werden das testen.
> 
> Btw ist gerade GTA4 ein Problem, das wird mit HT unter Vista deutlich langsamer.



Freut mich, dass ihr das testet! Bin gespannt, ob endlich nur noch Vorteile aus einer Kombi von I7+HT & Win7 entstehen.
Dass GTA4 langsamer wird wundert mich, es soll doch auch von mehr als 4 Kernen nutzen ziehen, oder? Dann sollte es doch eigentlich rein logisch besser laufen?? Natürlich müsste die "Haupt"-Last erst einmal wieder auf die echten Kerne verteilt werden...


----------



## Pffzzhh! (25. Oktober 2009)

Übrigens (sorry Off-Topic):
Unter "Nützliche Links" -> "Meine Themen" taucht dieser Thread nicht auf. Ist das so gewollt?

Auf der Hauptseite ist nach der Umstellung auf das neue Layout u. a. dieser Punkt weggefallen. Wird das so bleiben? Fänd ich schade, da ich gerne direkt von der Startseite auf diese Suche verzweigt habe.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Oktober 2009)

*@ quantenslipstream*

Crysis nutzt auch vier Kerne, so ists nicht  Man braucht nur eine potente GraKa und das richtige Level bzw. Szene.





			
				Pffzzhh! schrieb:
			
		

> Dass GTA4 langsamer wird wundert mich, es soll doch auch von mehr als 4 Kernen nutzen ziehen, oder?


GTA4 profitiert nicht von mehr als vier Kernen. Zu deiner OT-Geschichte: Bei mir zeigts diesen Thread auch nicht an, ich mache das eh immer auf eine andere Art


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> Crysis nutzt auch vier Kerne, so ists nicht


 
Ist mir nicht aufgefallen, vom Quad sind immer nur 2 aktiv. OK, sie wechseln sich ab und alle vier kommen auch an die Reihe, aber eben nicht gleichzeitig. 

Bei GTA 4 liegt meine CPU Auslastung bei 45% mehr nicht.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (25. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *...* Zu deiner OT-Geschichte: Bei mir zeigts diesen Thread auch nicht an, ich mache das eh immer auf eine andere Art



Verrätst du mir welche? Oder hast du nur als Moderator eine solche Möglichkeit?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Oktober 2009)

Suchen --> Erweiterte Suche --> Suche nach Benutzername --> Benutzername: PCGH_Marc


----------



## Pffzzhh! (25. Oktober 2009)

Danke, hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> Crysis nutzt auch vier Kerne, so ists nicht  Man braucht nur eine potente GraKa und das richtige Level bzw. Szene.



Jo, in 99,9 Prozent aller Fälle ist das Teil aber mit einem Dualcore zufrieden, weil fast vollständig grafiklimitiert. Ok, mit einer (oder mehreren) HD-5870-ern sieht's schon anders aus als zu Zeiten des Erscheinens.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Jo, in 99,9 Prozent aller Fälle ist das Teil aber mit einem Dualcore zufrieden, weil fast vollständig grafiklimitiert. Ok, mit einer (oder mehreren) HD-5870-ern sieht's schon anders aus als zu Zeiten des Erscheinens.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Was für mich aber immer noch zeigt, wie absolut grotte Crysis und die Cryengine entwickelt worden sind.
Andere Engines sind da nicht so leistungsfordernd und sehen trotzdem gut aus.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Oktober 2009)

An die Cryengine kommt nach wie vor technisch wie optisch nichts ran, die Performance geht für das Gebotene vollkommen ok. Gesetz des abnehmenden Grenzertrages sag ich nur.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (27. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> An die Cryengine kommt nach wie vor technisch wie optisch nichts ran, die Performance geht für das Gebotene vollkommen ok. Gesetz des abnehmenden Grenzertrages sag ich nur.



???

Crysis finde ich auch ok von der Grafik. Ihr hattet ja mal geschrieben, es war wohl das erste Spiel, was mächtig viele Shader-Effekte und HiRes Texturen benutzt. Da muss schon erdentlich Rechenpower her.

Andere Spiele die ähnlich gut aussehen bei niedriger Anforderung "tricksen" halt mehr um gute Bilder zu machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> An die Cryengine kommt nach wie vor technisch wie optisch nichts ran, die Performance geht für das Gebotene vollkommen ok. Gesetz des abnehmenden Grenzertrages sag ich nur.


 
Weil die Cry Engine komplett für PC und DX10 entwickelt ist, nur leider scheint das andere Entwicklerstudios herzlich wenig zu interessieren. Sieht man ja an den ganzen DX9 Titeln, die weiterhin erscheinen.
Modern Warfare ist so ein Kandidat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Oktober 2009)

MW2 sieht im direkten Vergleich zu Crysis auch gruselig aus


----------

